# NFL games



## Yankdownunda (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone know of a place showing NFL and/or college football games?


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

It's a bit out of the way, but I like Qube Sports Bar at the Meydan Race Track. Its about 10-15minutes and a 25 dirham cab ride from Business Bay SZD Road. Lots of screens, good food and fuzball pool tables etc. I'm sure there are other places as well.

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/32466-qube#.UiC3yMsayK0


----------



## Yankdownunda (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks heaps. Moving over in 4 weeks so trying to find out all this before I arrive.


----------



## michal21 (Oct 24, 2021)

Yankdownunda said:


> Does anyone know of a place showing NFL and/or college football games?


I also want you to know to tell me


----------

